# is thier away to change to the read order in a thread.



## jjking42 (Jun 8, 2019)

a long time ago when we had the old forum I could have the thread open up last post on top first. Now when I open a thread I see the OP on top first and have to scroll down or hit the page number to get to the most recent post. 
can this be changed ?


----------



## silentg (Jun 8, 2019)

Go to first unread is an option.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 10, 2019)

if you are logged in, it should by default take you to the last page you read on your last visit yes.


----------

